#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in tamilnadu | Best Btech/BE colleges in tamilnadu

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Tamilnadu:*Indian Institute of Technology MadrasNational Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli (NIT-T)IIIT D&MCollege of Engineering, Anna UniversityPSG College of TechnologyAmrita Vishwa VidyapeethamVellore Institute of TechnologyCoimbatore Institute of TechnologyGovt. College of EngineeringMepco Schlenk Engg. College*1.) Indian Institute of Technology Madras*
*Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Aerospace EngineeringBiotechnologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringNaval Architecture & Ocean Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 40,150/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 15,270/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
Name
Total R -61
BTech R -18
Dual Degree R -18
MTech R -13
PhD R -2
MS R -10
MSc R -0

3DPLM Software Solutions Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Airbus Engineering Centre
3
0
1
1
0
1
0

American Express India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ANSYS India
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

Bank of India
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Cummins India
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

DSquare Solutions
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

EATON
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Exeter Group, Inc
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flextrade Systems Inc
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

GE -John F welch technologyCentre
3
0
0
2
0
1
0

General Motors Technical Centre
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

iINautix Technologies India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

iRunway India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ISRO
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

itaas India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Quest Global
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Schlumberger Asia Services Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Snapdeal.com
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

TimeTooth Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

V J Coresoft
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Volvo Aero India
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

W S ATKINS India Pvt Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Zeus Numerix Private Limited
3
0
0
0
0
3
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
44
14
14
9
1
6
0





*IIT Madras Biotechnology Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Biotechnology in IIT Madras : Rs. 3.30 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Biotechnology in IIT Madras : Rs. 13 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Biotechnology Campus Placements 2012 : 
Name
Total R -54
BTech R -18
Dual Degree R -16
MTech R -9
PhD R -8
MS R -3
MSc R -0

Bank of India
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

BIOCON LTD
2
0
0
0
1
1
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

DSquare Solutions
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd-Management Trainee
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Global Hospital
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

HCL Technologies
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

IITM Research Park
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

iRunway India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ISB ( CAF) Centre for Analytical Finance
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

JMN Investments Research (P) Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Latent View Analytics
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Mu Sigma Business Solutions
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

National Commodity andDerivatives Exchange Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Business Analyst
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Rajiv Gandhi University of Knowledge Technologies
3
0
0
0
3
0
0

Schlumberger
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
4
3
1
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
34
10
13
5
5
1
0





IIT Madras Chemical Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Chemical Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 3.75 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Chemical Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 28 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Chemical Engineering Campus Placements 2012 :
Name
Total R -105
BTech R -45
Dual Degree R -15
MTech R -33
PhD R -8
MS R -4
MSc R -0

Bank of India
4
4
0
0
0
0
0

BIOCON LTD
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

BOCI
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Coromandel International Limited
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Dell International Services Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Deutsche Bank Group -CIB Centre
3
2
1
0
0
0
0

Galaxy Surfactants Limited
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hindustan Petroleum Corporation Ltd
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Hindustan Unilever Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Hyundai Motor India
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

ISRO
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

itaas India Pvt. Ltd.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ITC Limited
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

K L University
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

LANXESS India Private Ltd
3
3
0
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Business Analyst
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Software Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Reliance Industries Ltd
8
8
0
0
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
5
5
0
0
0
0
0

Shell Technology Centre,Bangalore
3
1
2
0
0
0
0

Snapdeal.com
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Sumitomo Chemical Co., Ltd. (Tokyo
4
0
1
3
0
0
0

Tavant Technologies India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

The Murugappa Group
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Transocean Offshore International Ventures Private
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

TVS Motor Company Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

TECHNIP INDIA LTD
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

UOP India Private Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
62
39
9
13
0
1
0




IIT Madras Civil Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for Civil Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 3 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for Civil Engineering in IIT Madras : Rs. 18 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras Civil Engineering Campus Placements 2012 : 
Name
Total R -114
BTech R -25
Dual Degree R -31
MTech R -44
PhD R -0
MS
R -14
MSc R -0

Amada Soft India Pvt. Ltd
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

American Express India Private Limited
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

ANSYS India
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

ARGA Investment Management
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Ashok Leyland Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Capital One Services
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -EAP
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Credit Suisse
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Dell International Services Pvt Ltd
3
3
0
0
0
0
0

Deloitte Consulting India Pvt. Ltd.
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Deutsche Bank Group -CIB Centre
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

eGain Communications
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

EGIS India Consulting Engineers Pvt Ltd
2
0
0
0
0
2
0

Energo Engineering ProjectsLimited
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Exeter Group, Inc.
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Futures First Info Services Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

GE -John F welch technologyCentre
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

IBM India Pvt Ltd (GBS)
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

JMN Investments Research (P) Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Jones Lang LaSalle
4
1
3
0
0
0
0

K L University
2
0
0
1
0
1
0

L & T Construction
17
0
0
17
0
0
0

Latent View Analytics
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Leslie E Robertson
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

M.N. Dastur & Co (P) Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Mu Sigma Business Solutions
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Nomura
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Polycom Technology (R&D) Center Private Limited
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pramati Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Pricewaterhouse Coopers
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

S. N. Bhobe & Associates Pvt. Ltd.-Assistant Manager
2
0
0
1
0
1
0

Sabre Travel Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Schlumberger Asia Services Ltd
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
2
0
2
0
0
0
0

Shell Technology Centre,Bangalore
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Shimizu Corporation India Pvt Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Sri City (P) Limited (Special Economic Zone (SEZ)
2
0
1
1
0
0
0

TATA Consulting EngineeringLimited
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Tavant Technologies India Pvt. Ltd
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

V J Coresoft
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Vignan University
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Volvo Aero India, A Division of Volvo India Pvt Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

W S ATKINS India Pvt Ltd
4
0
0
4
0
0
0

Wipro Technologies
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

ZS Associates India Pvt. Ltd
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

TOTAL
84
21
29
30
0
4
0





IIT Madras Computer Science Engineering Placements 2012 :
Max Salary offered for CSE Branch in IIT Madras : Rs. 3 lakhs Per Annum
Min Salary offered for CSE Branch in IIT Madras : Rs. 68.50 lakhs per annum
IIT Madras CSE Campus Placements 2012 : 
Name
Total R -104
BTech R -24
Dual Degree R -15
MTech R -53
PhD R -1
MS R -15
MSc R -0

ADOBE SYSTEMS
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Amazon
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Arista Networks
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Brocade
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

CA Technologies
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

CAPITAL IQ
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

CISCO Systems (India) Pvt Ltd
5
0
0
2
0
3
0

Citicorp Services India Ltd
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Citrix R&D India Pvt. Ltd
8
0
1
7
0
0
0

Cognizant-Associate -GTO
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Dell R & D
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Directi
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

embedUR systems (I) private Limited
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Facebook
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Flipkart Online Service Pvt.Ltd-Software Development Engineer
4
0
1
2
0
1
0

Global Analytics India
2
2
0
0
0
0
0

Goldman Sachs(Strategies Group)
6
3
3
0
0
0
0

Google India Pvt Ltd
6
6
0
0
0
0
0

Infosys Limited
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

InMobi
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Intel India Technologies Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Intel Mobile Communications India Pvt Ltd
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Juniper Networks India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

Krishna Theja Educational Institutions
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

McKinsey & Company, Inc
1
0
1
0
0
0
0

Microsoft
9
3
1
5
0
0
0

Morgan Stanley (IT Analyst Program)
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

NetApp
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

NVIDIA-Hardware Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

NVIDIA-Software Engineer
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Oracle India Private Limited
8
0
0
6
0
2
0

PayPal India Pvt Ltd (a subsidiary ofeBay Inc)-Software Engineer
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

Pocket Gems
2
1
1
0
0
0
0

Pratap University Jaipur
1
0
0
1
0
0
0

Qualcomm India Pvt Ltd
2
1
0
1
0
0
0

Scope International India (Pvt) Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

Sharda University
1
0
0
0
1
0
0

Sony Corporation
4
2
0
2
0
0
0

Symantec Software India Pvt. Ltd
1
0
0
0
0
1
0

TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICE-R & D Profile
1
1
0
0
0
0
0

VM Ware
3
0
0
3
0
0
0

Yahoo! Software Development Pvt. Ltd
2
0
0
2
0
0
0

TOTAL
96
21
12
51
1
11
0




*

*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Madras I.I.T. Post Office, Chennai – 600 036, India.





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh Prakriya 2012 - Sastra University - Thanjavur - Tamilnadu - Chemical Engineering

----------


## raymayank

*2.) National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli (NIT-T)*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 34,550/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 13,800/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
*Branch*
*Class size*
*Total placed*

CIVIL
53
45

C.S.E
72
69

E.E.E
76
73

E.C.E
80
74

MECH
73
67

MME
27
24

PROD
62
58

I.C.E
66
57

CHEM
47
38

ARCH
34
27

*Total*
590
532




*Address:* Tanjore Main Road, National Highway 67, Tiruchirappalli  620015,Tamil Nadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) IIIT, Kancheepuram*
*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 20,625/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 14,000/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
Top companies that have recruited from IIIT D & M are:

HCL TechAshok LeylandSurya GenMu SigmaWheels India LimitedWater Jet German*Address:* Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design & Manufacturing (IIIT D &M) Kancheepuram, Melakottaiyur Village Off Vandalur-Kelambakkam Road, Nellikuppam Road Chennai  600 048 Tamil Nadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) College of Engineering, Anna University**, Guindy*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1859.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:*
GeoinformaticsAeronautical EngineeringAgricultural & Irrigation EngineeringBio Medical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical And Electronics EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringManufacturing EngineeringMining EngineeringMaterial Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyPrinting Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 20,120/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 21,320/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Package Offered By Company:
Average: 3.2 lakhsMax: 11.33 lakhsMin: 2.75 lakhsPercentage Of Students Placed: 79%.

*Address:* College of Engineering Anna University, Sardar Patel Road, Guindy, Chennai 600 025, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) PSG College of Technology**, Coimbatore*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:*
Automobile EngineeringBio TechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringProduction EngineeringMechanical Engineering (Sandwich)Electrical and Electronics Engineering (Sandwich)Production Engineering (Sandwich)Robotics and Automation EngineeringTextile Technology o Instrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical Engineering. ( SS )Fashion TechnologyTextile Technology (Part Time)Bio Medical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 40,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 53,000/-(6 occupants) Per Year.

*Placement:*
*Branch*
*2006-07
(%)*
*2007-08
(%)*
*2008-09
(%)*
*2009-10
(%)*
*2010-11
(%)*
*2011-12 (As on date 24.04.2012)
(%)*

BE Automobile Engineering
100.0
93.55
87.50
77.27
100.0
86.05

BE Bio Medical Engineering
NA
NA
NA
60.0
95.74
91.67

BE Civil Engineering
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
84.85
83.33

BE Computer Science and Engineering
100.0
100.0
100.0
94.87
97.30
100.00

BE Electrical and Electronics Engineering
95.12
100.0
98.51
95.59
100.0
87.69

BE Electrical and Electronics Engineering (Sandwich)
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
98.15

BE Electronics and Communication Engineering
100.0
100.0
97.06
98.89
95.00
98.31

BE Instrumentation & Control Engineering
NA
NA
NA
NA
96.30
96.43

BE Mechanical Engineering
100.0
100.0
98.31
100.0
98.20
84.40

BE Mechanical Engineering (Sandwich)
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
96.23
82.98

BE Metallurgical Engineering
100.0
100.0
100.0
90.63
87.10
95.74

BE Production Engineering
100.0
100.0
96.77
87.88
96.88
87.04

BE Production Engineering (Sandwich)
100.00
100.00
95.08
91.07
100.00
96.36

BTech Bio Technology
81.25
91.30
90.00
53.33
94.74
90.91

BTech Fashion Technology
NA
NA
NA
89.74
80.56
73.53

BTech Information Technology
97.65
98.31
98.21
97.96
99.04
89.58

BTech Textile Technology
84.38
96.77
100.00
90.91
93.10
95.92



*Address:* PSG College of Technology, Post Box No. 1611 Peelamedu Coimbatore  641 004 Tamil Nadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.)* *Amrita Vishwa Vidyapeetham, Coimbatore*

*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
Aerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 1,72,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 68,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Recent placement statistics indicate 100% placement for engineering graduates from all the three Schools. 2012 batch commenced with Infosys and Cognizant Technology Solutions (CTS) who have offered between them 2,518 placements to Engineering, MCA and M.Sc. students of Amrita. Average number of offers per student placed is 1.95. The average salary of an engineering graduate is Rs.3.7 lakhs per annum and the highest salary offered at present is Rs.13.39 lakhs per annum. 

In keeping with business and industry trends in India, the largest numbers of job offers are made by the IT firms. Several engineering companies also recruit students; and at Amrita, we actively encourage students to consider pursuing careers in the core engineering fields. Every core engineering student gets many opportunities to participate in placement by core companies, notwithstanding the fact that they have one or more offer from IT companies. 

Amrita alumni hold leading positions in companies of international reckoning. Companies compliment the institution for the significant contributions made by Amrita graduates in their respective fields. And they talk about the positive influence of Amritians' personal behavior on their colleagues. 

Corporate India has begun taking notice of the value-based education students receive at Amrita. This may be the primary reason why employers recruit in such large numbers, year after year, from Amrita. During the placement season, CIR headquarters at Coimbatore serves as the focal point where students from all the three campuses assemble for campus placements.

*Address:* Coimbatore Institute of Technology, Civil Aerodrome Post, Coimbatore, India - 641 014.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Vellore Institute of Technology, Vellore*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringElectronics(Instrumentation & control) EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBio Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 1,10,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 25,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
S.No Branch No of Job Placement
1 B.T (CSE) 415
2 B.T (IT) 258
3 B.T (ECE) 352
4 B.T (EEE) 175
5 B.T (EIE) 92
6 B.T (EIE) 44
7 B.T (Bio-Info) 68
8 B.T (Bio-Tech) 183
9 B.T (Biomedical) 43

*Address:* VIT University, Vellore Campus Vellore - 632 014, Tamilnadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Coimbatore Institute of Technology, Coimbatore*

*Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyChemical EngineeringComputer Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 18,250/- Government Aided Courses & INR 51,080/- For Un-Aided Courses Per Year.
*Hostel Fee*
Lodging Expenses for Gents : Rs. 10,500-per annum approx.Lodging Expenses for Ladies : Rs. 15,500/-per annum approx.Boarding Expenses for Gents : Rs. 1,200/-per month averageBoarding Expenses for Ladies : Rs. 1,100/-per month average.
*Placement:*

S.no
Name of the Company
Civil
Mech
Chem
ECE
EEE
CSE
IT











1
SPCL
3







2
MU-SIGMA


1
4
1



3
IOCL

1
1

3



4
COMMVAULT





2


5
L AND T HEAVY ENGG
1
3
1

3



6
INFORMATICA








7
CTS








8
GLOBAL SCHOLAR





2
3

9
EFFICIENT FRONTIER








10
ARICENT



18
2
12
10

11
THOUGHT WORKS





1


12
THOROGOOD








13
ORGANIC APEX








14
ROBERT BOSCH

7

12
1
5


15
AKAMAI





2


16
ABB




1



17
ASHOK LEYLAND








18
TCS
18
23
26
59
27
32
18

19
TCE

1


1



20
WIPRO
4
14
2
13
6
13
3

21
SOURCEBITS





1
1

22
PAYODA



1
3
1


23
ATHENA HEALTH





1


24
COSMIC CIRCUITS



1




25
GODREJ

4






26
CELSTREAM



3




27
FCS





2
1

28
MAHINDRA AND MAHINDRA

4






29
MICROSOFT








30
ODESSA TECHNOLOGIES



1
1
7
1

31
LUCID IMAGING








32
MURUGAPPA

4






33
IBM ISL








34
EXCELACOM


1


1


35
SSPDL
2







36
UNISYS





9


37
SOMA ENTERPRISES
3







38
L AND T INFOTECH



1
1



39
ERICSSON



11

5
2

40
IBM SERVICES
3
4
2
8
8
5
6

41
TATA ELXSI



1
3



42
L AND T ECC
5



3



43
HCL CORE



1




44
HCL SOFTWARE



4
6
6
3

45
ASCENDANT





1
1

46
SUBEX





1


47
SASKEN COMMUNICATIONS








48
ZOHO CORPORATION



1
1
1
1

49
EXETER








50
DELPHI AUTOMOTIVE SYSTEMS



2
1



51
SESHAYEE PAPER LIMITED


1





52
HCL INFOSYSTEMS



1
1
1


53
LOGITECH





2
1

54
BRAKES INDIA








55
IGATE

1

4
4
4
2

56
VISOLVE








57
HYUNDAI

1






58
TOSHIBA



7
1
6


59
MANDO

1






60
FIRST APEX





7
2

61
CYPRESS INDIA



1




62
VERYXTECH








63
L AND T RAMBOLL
1







64
ASPIRE SYSTEMS








65
CHEMPLAST

1
1

1



66
WIPRO VLSI



1
2



67
MICROCHIP



1




68
DASTURCO

1






69
SUNDARAM FASTENERS

1






70
FORD INDIA

1


1



71
KLA Tencor





0


72
F L SMIDTH
1
5
4

2



73
INFOSYS








74
AKTIS ENGINEERING

2






75
ADP








76
ORACLE FINANCIAL SERVICES








77
DELPHI TVS

2






78
CETHAR VESSELS

1






79
THE ELITISTS








80
ANGLERI TECHNOLOGIES





2


81
TECHNIP INDIA
1

1





82
MANGALORE CHEMICAL FERTILIZERS


1





83
SOKRATI








84
SAIPEM








85
SUTHERLAND

1

2
1
1
5

86
KEC
5



3



87
HINDUSTAN UNILEVER SYSTEMS








88
LUCAS TVS

1


1



89
WABCO



2
1



90
SIEMENS LIMITED





2


91
RAKINDO DEVELOPERS
3







92
MARICO INDIA








93
TAMILNADU PETROCHEMICAL LIMITED

2
4





94
RAJSHREE SUGARS

1
1





95
ADITI TECHNOLOGIES





2


96
CISCO





2


97
DR.REDDYS


3





98
URC CONSTRUCTIONS
1







99
SRIRAM EPC


9





100
KOMET








101
APOLLO TYRES










*Address:* COIMBATORE INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING AND TECHNOLOGY, Vellimalaipattinam, Narasipuram (Post), Thondamuthur (Via), Coimbatore  641 109. India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Govt. College of Engineering, Salem*

*Year of Establishment:* 1966.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:*
Civil Enng.Computer Sci. & Engg.Electronics & Commn. Engg.Elect. & Electronics Engg.Mechanical Engg.Metallurgical Engg.*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 32,500/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.
*
Address:* Government College of Engineering, Salem, NH 7 Bangalore Highway, Karuppur, Omalur, Salem-636 011, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Mepco Schlenk Engg. College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1984. 

*Affiliation:* Anna University of Technology, Chennai.

*Courses:*
B.E.(Civil Engineering)B.E.(Electrical & Electronics Engineering)B.E.(Electronics & Communication Engg.)B.E.(Computer Science & Engineering)B.E.(Mechanical Engineering)B.Tech.(Information Technology)B.Tech.(Industrial Bio-Technology)*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*

*Address:* Mepco Schlenk Engineering College, Sivakasi, (PO) - 626 005, Tamilnadu, India.

----------

